# Cannagenetics: Raided?



## Goldie (Apr 14, 2005)

I read about a girl who got busted back in January - she was selling seeds off the CG site - and she PAID TAXES on them   

she was busted 1-2 days later...then I read yesterday that the site had gone down a few days ago but was now back up...anyone in the know here? Thanks. Hmmm....


----------

